# SPIB releases updated SYP design values



## DRP (Feb 12, 2013)

This was released today, Appendix A is short and a good overview

http://www.spib.org/pdfs/SupplementNo13RevisedFebruary11.pdf

When I need to span a little further I've often reached for a SYP 2x12

The old Fb for a #2 was 975, new is 750, SPF is 875

E, old-1.6, new 1.4, SPF 1.4

Well, it'll give them a pause in which to grow some good trees... or a lot of forest land is about to be converted to another use.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 12, 2013)

Ouch!  I've usually specified SYP for its strength.  It's bad enough that it's now weaker than Hem-Fir, but S-P-F as well!


----------

